# Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt



## SebastianSottek (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von euch ob es erlaubt ist von der Seebrücke in Neustadt aus zu angeln?
Falls ja, muss man da (je nach Windrichtung natürlich) noch Gewaltwürfe machen? An einigen wenigen muss man es ja da direkt vor den Füßen alles leergefischt ist.

Lg


----------



## hydrophil (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

im letzten herbst muss es erlaubt, bzw geduldet gewesen sein, jedenfalls habe ich dort angler gesehen.

weit musst du nicht werfen, die fahrrinne liegt quasi zu deinen fuessen.


----------



## Baum1309 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

ich war letzten April dort bei eigentlich sehr guten Bedingungen mit einen Kumpel. Die Fänge haben sich aber auf Aalmuttern beschränkt. Musst aufpassen, dass du nicht zuweit wirfst, den durch die Bojen hast ne große Hängergefahr. Hat mich 3 Montagen gekostet. Würde dir eher Pelzerhaken empfehlen. War dort bisher 2 mal und hatte immer meinen Fisch.
Und wenn du nicht weit werfen willst, ansonsten die Kieler Förde wie Thiessen Kai oder Sartori Kai.

Achja die Seebrücke ist nur im Sommer gesperrt. Im Schaukasten beim Strandbad hängt ei Infozettel


----------



## MeeresNeuling (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Moin,
vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen...
bin komplett neu in SH komme aus der Gegend Scharbeutz und benötige dringen ein Paar Einsteiger- Tipps zum Thema angeln von Seebrücken (Ausrüstung, Zeiten, usw...) 
Habe vorher nur an Binnengewässern in Meck. Pomm. geangelt und mich dort als Allrounder probiert aber mich dann eher dem Raubfisch versprochen.
Es wäre echt nett wenn mich jemand hier etwas an die hand nehmen könnte und mir ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben kann.
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.

Gerne auch PM!!!


----------



## Baum1309 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Hi Meeresneuling,

fangen tut man am besten ab der Dämmerung. Von der Jahreszeit ab Herbst bis Frühling. Im Sommer sind viele Seebrücken gesperrt für Angler. Als Gerät nutzen viele Brandungsruten wenn der Platz auf der Brücke ausreicht, sonsten tun es auch Feederruten oder Karpfenruten. Mit Gewichten bis 150g kommt meistens klar. Zwar sieht man viele mit Krallenblei auf Seebrücken, hab ich aber noch nie benötigt.
Achja ein Spundwandkescher kann auch nicht schaden, oder es kann passieren, dass du bei einem dicken Dorsch ans Ufer laufen musst.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Hallo Meeresneuling

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du das Angeln von den Brücken aus vergessen. #q#q#q
1. es gehen dir zu viele Leute auf den S......
2. das Ding mit den größeren Fischen 
3. diie Fänge halten sich in Grenzen da der Grund meistens sand ist und nicht mal ein Stein oder Kraut etc.
4. den Grund möchte ich nicht breittreten 
5. das Angeln von Land aus macht mehr Spass und ist was für Männer :q #6 :g


----------



## SebastianSottek (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Danke für die Antworten und Tipp's. 
Dann werde ich doch lieber weiterhin vom Strand aus fischen.

Lg#h


----------



## meckchris (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Hallo Meeresneuling
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach solltest du das Angeln von den Brücken aus vergessen. #q#q#q
> 1. es gehen dir zu viele Leute auf den S......
> ...



Ganz genau!Und ´ne Wurst am kleinen Feuer ist auch noch drin.#6


----------



## MeeresNeuling (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite!!!
Werde dann wohl erstmal einkaufen gehen müssen...da ich nicht eine Brandungsrute in meinem Besitz habe. Was meint ihr denn reicht ne Rute 3,90m bis 4,20m und 150g Wurfgewicht???
und welche Rolle würdet ihr Empfehlen???
Schnur mono oder geflochten???
Und hättet ihr vielleicht noch ein Vorfach-Tipp zum selber basteln. (Foto reicht)


----------



## meckchris (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Wenn Du von der Seebrücke angeln willst,mach Dir bloß kein Streß.

Bei normalen Bedingungen,kommst Du mit Karpfenruten oder Ähnlichem um die 150g Wurfgewicht locker klar.
Eine salzwasserfeste Rolle sollte es sein,die es trotzdem liebt nach dem Einsatz abgeduscht zu werden.

Dann baust Du Dir ein Paternostervorfach,ähnlich wie das Heringsvorfach mit dezentem Gebimsel und weniger Haken.

Google mal nach Brandungsvorfächer selber bauen und fange mit den einfachen an.
Wenn Dich dann der Ehrgeiz packt in die Brandung vom Ufer aus zu angeln,musst Du Dein Geschirr neu überdenken,wirst aber mit" echtem Brandungsfeeling" belohnt!


----------



## AmAngeln (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*



MeeresNeuling schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite!!!
> Werde dann wohl erstmal einkaufen gehen müssen...da ich nicht eine Brandungsrute in meinem Besitz habe. Was meint ihr denn reicht ne Rute 3,90m bis 4,20m und 150g Wurfgewicht???
> und welche Rolle würdet ihr Empfehlen???
> Schnur mono oder geflochten???
> Und hättet ihr vielleicht noch ein Vorfach-Tipp zum selber basteln. (Foto reicht)



Eine Rute bis 150g Wurfgewicht reicht zum Angeln von Seebrücken oft für den Anfang aus. Besser wäre natürlich eine Rute mit 250g Wurfgewicht, weil du mit 250g Bleien einfach viel weiter auswerfen kannst. Ist aber nicht gerade notwendig, wenn du von Seebrücken aus angelst, da reichen auch 120 - 150 g Bleie um weit genug auszuwerfen. 


Als Schnur würde ich vor allem aus Kostengründen eine Monofile schnur mit einem Durchmesser von 0,28mm - 0,3mm
nehmen und am Ende ein Taper-Tip als Schlagschnur ranknoten.
Oder du nimmst gleich eine fertige Keulenschnur, da hast du dann auch noch den Vorteil, dass die Schnur alle 25 Meter oder so die Farbe wechselt .

In welcher Preisklasse suchst du eine Rolle? Wenn du eine ganz günstige Rolle willst, schau mal in deinem anderen Thema, dort steht in meinem Beitrag auch ein Link.


----------



## Hämmer25 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Hallo Am Angeln

Wer behauptet das er mit 250gr. weiter wirft als mit 120-150gr hat keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln.


----------



## Baum1309 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*



MeeresNeuling schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite!!!
> Werde dann wohl erstmal einkaufen gehen müssen...da ich nicht eine Brandungsrute in meinem Besitz habe. Was meint ihr denn reicht ne Rute 3,90m bis 4,20m und 150g Wurfgewicht???
> und welche Rolle würdet ihr Empfehlen???
> Schnur mono oder geflochten???
> Und hättet ihr vielleicht noch ein Vorfach-Tipp zum selber basteln. (Foto reicht)


 
Wenn du dir ne Brandungsrute kaufst, würde ich schon schauen, dass Sie vom Gewicht bis 250g geht. Meistens liegt dann das optimal Wurfgewicht um und bei 170g. Und du hast die Option mal vom Strand aus zu angeln.
Hier hast du mal einen Link für Vorfächer
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/brandungsmontagen/brandungsmontagen.htm

Den ich denke langfristig wirst du dein Zuhause am Strand finden, wenn dich das Fieber packt. Zumindest ist es bei mir so gewesen. War zuletzt im Januar auf ner Seebrücke, bin aber nach 2 Stunden wieder abgehauen, da ich es Aufgrund mancher Leute nicht entspannend fand, und das ist für mich ein Hauptgrund zum Angeln.
Und kleiner Tipp, geh unter der Woche auf ne Seebrücke, am Wochenende kann es dort wie beim Heringsangeln zugehen


----------



## AmAngeln (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*



Hämmer25 schrieb:


> Hallo Am Angeln
> 
> Wer behauptet das er mit 250gr. weiter wirft als mit 120-150gr hat keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln.



Natürlich wirft man mit 250g Bleien weiter als mit 120-150g Bleien.
Wenn ich auf einer Rute 100g Blei habe und auf der anderen Rute 200g , dann komme ich mit der Rute, wo 200g drauf sind um einiges weiter und es handelt sich um die selbe Rolle, Rute und Schnur. Für einige Seebrücken brauchst du bei entsprechendem Wind sowieso ein 200g - 250g Krallenblei.


----------



## Baum1309 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*



AmAngeln schrieb:


> Natürlich wirft man mit 250g Bleien weiter als mit 120-150g Bleien.
> Wenn ich auf einer Rute 100g Blei habe und auf der anderen Rute 200g , dann komme ich mit der Rute, wo 200g drauf sind um einiges weiter und es handelt sich um die selbe Rolle, Rute und Schnur. Für einige Seebrücken brauchst du bei entsprechendem Wind sowieso ein 200g - 250g Krallenblei.


also ein Krallenblei von 250g hab ich noch nie auf einer Seebrücke gebraucht. Den da fehlt mir meistens die Welle, die auf die Schnur drückt und so für Bewegung des Systems sorgt. In der Brandung ist das anders, da die Welle sich da direkt auf die Schnur schlägt.
Gut, dass du mit 200g weiter wirfst als mit 100g ist in den meisten fällen klar, da man die Brandungsrute in der Regel mit 100g nicht richtig aufgeladen bekommt. Aber 250g voll durchzuziehen ist was anderes. 
Ich hab letzten Herbst mal auf einer Wiese meine Ruten getestet, wie weit ich damit werfen kann mit verschiedenen Bleien.
Als Ruten hab ich die Comoran Seacor Competition X 120-300g und die Shimano Technium Surf BX425 100-250g genutzt. Als Rollen die Ryobi Prosyker Nose Alu und Schnur war die Keule von Climax und geflochten Climax Touch Braid 0,12mm mit 0,28Keule
Geworfen hab ich mit 150g Sechskant, 170g Sechskant, 200g Sechskant und 230g Sechskant.
bei 150 war ich so bei 120m, bei 170g 125m, 200g 110m und bei 230g 100m. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bei 230g weniger geworfen habe als mit den anderen Gewichten, da es tierisch im Rücken gezwickt hat. 
Mit der geflochtenen hab ich nur bis 170g geworfen, da es mir danach trotz Handschuh etwas zu riskant war, außerdem sind die Bleie richtig im Boden versenkt gewesen, so dass ich Sie nur noch mit einer Schaufel rausbekommen habe (aber nur bei der geflochtenen)
Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit 250g weiterwirft als mit 170g


----------



## mefofänger (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> also ein Krallenblei von 250g hab ich noch nie auf einer Seebrücke gebraucht. Den da fehlt mir meistens die Welle, die auf die Schnur drückt und so für Bewegung des Systems sorgt. In der Brandung ist das anders, da die Welle sich da direkt auf die Schnur schlägt.
> Gut, dass du mit 200g weiter wirfst als mit 100g ist in den meisten fällen klar, da man die Brandungsrute in der Regel mit 100g nicht richtig aufgeladen bekommt. Aber 250g voll durchzuziehen ist was anderes.
> Ich hab letzten Herbst mal auf einer Wiese meine Ruten getestet, wie weit ich damit werfen kann mit verschiedenen Bleien.
> Als Ruten hab ich die Comoran Seacor Competition X 120-300g und die Shimano Technium Surf BX425 100-250g genutzt. Als Rollen die Ryobi Prosyker Nose Alu und Schnur war die Keule von Climax und geflochten Climax Touch Braid 0,12mm mit 0,28Keule
> ...



hätte ich nicht besser sagen können. jede rute hat ihr eigenes optimal gewicht zum werfen. meine dega ruten gehen bei mir am besten mit 160 gr.mfg


----------



## petripohl (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Auch dieser Link zeigt das die Wurfweite nur bis zu einem gewissen Wurfgewicht ansteigt... ab einem gewissen Wurfgewicht fällt sie wieder.

http://s221258669.online.de/ergebnisse-der-deutschen-meisterschaft-2012/


----------



## MeeresNeuling (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke in Neustadt*

Vielen Dank werde mich dann mal an die arbeit machen und meine Ausrüstung aufbessern!!!


----------

